# A little help from the Greek scholars, please



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2014)

I recently acquired a Modern Greek New Testament, as described here. The copyright page says "The New Testament in Modern Greek (Ancient with Modern Greek Translation)". 

So you have the Modern Greek on one page and the "Ancient" Greek on the other. What I'm wanting help with is confirming whether or not the "Ancient" Greek here is Koine Greek or if it is indeed the Ancient Greek of Homer and so on? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2014)

View attachment 4003

View attachment 4004

Let's see if the pics come through this time!


----------



## CJW (Sep 4, 2014)

I still can't see the attachments, but just hazarding a guess sight unseen, I'd guess it to be a translation of Koine into modern Greek. I just can't conceive of any need for the Koine to be translated back into an earlier, more complex form of Greek. Anyone who knows Homeric or Classical Greek would have no problem reading the Koine, whereas a modern Greek speaker would struggle greatly with the Koine thus requiring a translation. (Of course, Winnie the Pooh and The Cat in the Hat have both been translated into Classical Latin, so who knows the lengths scholars of languages will go to! )


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 5, 2014)

It looks like moderator approval is needed for the attachments to display. I'm guessing that it is the UBS text of the day on one page and the Modern Greek NT on the other. I was just puzzled at the reference to "Ancient Greek."


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 5, 2014)

attachements approved; should be viewable on the OP now.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 5, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> attachements approved; should be viewable on the OP now.



Thanks, Chris!


----------

